

Introducing DBCSS Beta - okeumeni
http://www.intelliverb.com/DBCSS.htm

======
okeumeni
DBCSS (Database Customizable Search Solution) turns any database or data
warehouse into a search repository; it lets you build a search engine out of
your own data on your own rules.

